# new gentoo installation, random emerge errors(SOLVED)

## pstar

Hi there, being a new gentoo user, finally successfully build my first gentoo + xfce4. Still have half of the world to build.

The performance is amazing compare to the Ubuntu box I used to have, but I couldn't really tell whether it is mainly due to the way gentoo build or it is my first experience with xfce4.

However besides to some small setup up issues I still need to solve, there is one little annoyance in the process of build up the world and I think could become a pain in the A*. Ever now and then, the emerge will give me an error and more than half of the times, I just emerge it again using --resume, it will emerge successfully. The first thing I can think of is, it is either a kernel problem or most possible a  hardware failure. I did memory test overnight and couldn't found a error, and as the random emerge error happened more frequently than that, I would say it is not likely a problem from memory department. 

I have been notice some MCE errors before during install process, and read about it is suppose to be an indicator of a hardware failure related to cpu. As a used be very stable but 5 years system, it is reasonable to conclude it is in its aging process.Then, I go back my stable Debian on the same machine  and did a prime95 test overnight(about 7 hours) and get no errors during that time. m... it couldn't be a CPU problem either, I think. Come back gentoo, I did the same thing using prime95, and after almost 10 hours, all test passed. Very happy about that   :Very Happy:  . But not yet, from messages, I can found tons of MCE errors in every minutes! But the wired thing is , they are all non fatal and  correctable, and somehow give me no errors in prime 95 during 100% cpu load.

But still, what else could be wrong here, IDE controller? it is a Asus A7N8X-X MB and I believe it has it own IDE controller which is most likely the reason give me  give me constant harddisk errors in W2K and Win XP on both of me hard drives. Also I read something about memtest are not such a reliable source to find a malfunction memory stick, as I have one memory back about 5 years and another added in about 3 years later I suspected that could be the next suspect.

I was too busy to building up my world bit by bit for the last two days, but think I need try solve that problem first and looking for ideas.

If no further suggestion, I will probably first try to clearn and reset my cpu and memory slot, and then try to rebuild my kernel as I read this guy :

[url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-550325-highlight-mce.html  [/url] seems solved his problem but not 100% sure as he couldn't confirmed that he did include the MCE module in his kernel but it is a good direction to go anyway.

information might be useful for diagnose:

/proc/cpuinfo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD
> ...

 

lspci 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)
> 
> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 0 (rev c1)
> ...

 

lsmod:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> radeon                113184  2 
> ...

 

MCE error output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 25 09:29:06 PengGentoo MCE: The hardware reports a non fatal, correctable incident occurred on CPU 0.
> 
> Nov 25 09:29:06 PengGentoo Bank 2: d40040000000017a
> ...

 

I hope it is not too much information at once to read though, and sorry for my English if you found hard to read.

Thanks in advance!Last edited by pstar on Sat Dec 01, 2007 1:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *pstar wrote:*   

> Hi there, being a new gentoo user, finally successfully build my first gentoo + xfce4. Still have half of the world to build.
> 
> The performance is amazing compare to the Ubuntu box I used to have, but I couldn't really tell whether it is mainly due to the way gentoo build or it is my first experience with xfce4.

 

Congrats on a job well done! And welcome to the Gentoo community   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> However besides to some small setup up issues I still need to solve, there is one little annoyance in the process of build up the world and I think could become a pain in the A*. Ever now and then, the emerge will give me an error and more than half of the times, I just emerge it again using --resume, it will emerge successfully. The first thing I can think of is, it is either a kernel problem or most possible a  hardware failure. I did memory test overnight and couldn't found a error, and as the random emerge error happened more frequently than that, I would say it is not likely a problem from memory department. 

 

We need to know exactly the error message, can you post the terminal output? 

 *Quote:*   

> I have been notice some MCE errors before during install process, and read about it is suppose to be an indicator of a hardware failure related to cpu. As a used be very stable but 5 years system, it is reasonable to conclude it is in its aging process.Then, I go back my stable Debian on the same machine  and did a prime95 test overnight(about 7 hours) and get no errors during that time. m... it couldn't be a CPU problem either, I think. Come back gentoo, I did the same thing using prime95, and after almost 10 hours, all test passed. Very happy about that   . But not yet, from messages, I can found tons of MCE errors in every minutes! But the wired thing is , they are all non fatal and  correctable, and somehow give me no errors in prime 95 during 100% cpu load.

 

I guess you can ignore the error, is this the first time you receive this error? Or didn't you notice it when using Ubuntu?

 *Quote:*   

> But still, what else could be wrong here, IDE controller? it is a Asus A7N8X-X MB and I believe it has it own IDE controller which is most likely the reason give me  give me constant harddisk errors in W2K and Win XP on both of me hard drives. Also I read something about memtest are not such a reliable source to find a malfunction memory stick, as I have one memory back about 5 years and another added in about 3 years later I suspected that could be the next suspect.
> 
> I was too busy to building up my world bit by bit for the last two days, but think I need try solve that problem first and looking for ideas.
> 
> If no further suggestion, I will probably first try to clearn and reset my cpu and memory slot, and then try to rebuild my kernel as I read this guy :
> ...

 

Let focus on one problem at a time and lets start with the emerge errors  :Wink: 

----------

## pstar

Hi Aniruddha, thanks for the reply, 

The random emerge problem  will gone away even if I do nothing and just remerge it, thus the emerge error output you want will be gone as I always try to emerge again and it will solve half of the problems. However, I will save every emerge logs next time for debug. 

As I am new to gentoo and might be wrong, but I think the symptom indicate either a kernel problem or hardware problem isn't it? Base on that I am guessing that it is kind of related to the MCE problem, but like I said even MCE itself stated that it is non fatal and correctable and maybe I  could just ignore it like you said. But if you have a look my message log file, there is nothing but MCE errors all over the place when I am doing prime95 test but rarelly happened otherwise and it happened several times per minutes, which is kind of scary  Unless one of those two problems solved, I am afraid that could be related to a functional but dying CPU or system. Maybe I should start a new thread about the MCE problem, if somebody can confirm that those two problems are not related.

Also I don't think either Ubuntu and debian have mce enable in kernel. but I never check messages when using Ubuntu I must admid.

I will paste my emerge --info once I am home as  I think it might be help as well,

----------

## pstar

Looks like a overheating problem, but I haven't got lm-sensor working yet. Will put that on my first priority after xfce4-mixer working.

Basically, after did reseat my memory module and I accidentally broken my cpu lever (no more heat sink change anymore). I open my box testing mprime95 for 10 minutes and no MCE at all (remember it was several times per minutes). But after close my box and did mprime95 for about 40 minutes I notice lots MCEs , not from the time I start it, but after a while. After that I changed my cpu frequency form 166Mhz*12 to 133Mhz*12, and running it for about another 50 minutes, I go only one MCEs so far. I guess I need a PC case fan to solve that problem, and tomorrow I will running back 166Mhz*12 to test that overheating theory. 

And here is my emerge -info here, as you can see as a first time gentooer, I only use the CFLAGs from handbook.

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 24 Nov 2007 00:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl berkdb bitmap-fonts cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri gdbm glitz gpm hal iconv isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl startup-notification svg tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

On tip always emerge with the -v (verbose) option. That way you'll get more information.

```
# emerge -av package_foo
```

P.S. 

And please use the 'code' button for all your output including emerge  --info   :Wink: 

----------

## pstar

Hi, I didn't realize that emerge -av --info will give me much more detailed output.

emerge -av --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Nov 2007 23:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORTERM="Terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-kH2NtL1ngv,guid=11215c40a26c0958b6347600474a5999"

DESKTOP_SESSION="xfce"

DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID=""

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

GCC_PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="xfce"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/Gentoo "

HISTCONTROL="ignoredups"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:

su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:

*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:

*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:

*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:

*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:

*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:

*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:

*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:

*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:

/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

OLDPWD="/var/log"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10"

PWD="/var/log/samba"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/qt/3/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/PengGentoo:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5185"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="3"

SSH_AGENT_PID="5178"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-KKCvvc5159/agent.5159"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X acl berkdb bitmap-fonts cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri gdbm glitz gpm hal iconv isdnlog lm_sensors midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl startup-notification svg tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="peng"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

WINDOWID="25165837"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthnBblsq"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/usr/share/gdm/:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

mod edit: fixed long lines.  --bunder

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Lol, I actually meant to do "emerge -av" when emerging software   :Laughing:  For example:

```

emerge -av kdebase
```

----------

## pstar

Before I was thinking it is some general tips , but then I find out I can do -av with emerge --info, I think that maybe is what you want  :Smile: 

Anyway, I think I solved the MCE problem by reapplying the thermal glue, no more MCE so far. But I got one freeze, one segfault and when trying to compile openoffice I got the following error message, looks like another segfault. 

(besides wgetpaste, I don't know any good way to post the error message, so I just paste the part I think relevant here):

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/work/ooo/build/OOG680_m5/tools/source/generic/poly2.cxx: In member function 'void PolyPolygon::ImplDoOperation(const PolyPolygon&, PolyPolygon&, ULONG) const':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/work/ooo/build/OOG680_m5/tools/source/generic/poly2.cxx:524: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/poly2.obj'

---* tg_merge.mk *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/work/ooo/build/OOG680_m5/tools/source/generic

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.3.0 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   openoffice-2.3.0.ebuild, line  342:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m        make || die "Build failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   Build failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.5  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.13"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

Any ideas?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Compile failures unfortunately do happen soemtimes it's part of being a source based distro I guess. The best procedure to solve compile errors is as follows.

1 Search in bugzilla with the whole package name and the 'ALL' prefix:

```
ALL app-office/openoffice-2.3.0
```

2 Look for headers that matches your problem (.e.g. fails to compile)

3 If there is not a bugreport mentioning this problem file your own. Please read Gentoo Bug Reporting Guide before you do so.

P.S. 

I am sure there are better ways to search, but this is how I do it.

----------

## pstar

I did another emerge but I get another segmentation fault, and as far as I can see, it happened in different place, should I submit a bug report, as it is

doesn't looks like repeatable and still hardware or Os related?

here is the part I think relevant:

```
function 'void SdrSnapView::RecalcLogicSnapMagnetic(const OutputDevice&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/work/ooo/build/OOG680_m5/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/svx/svdsnpv.hxx:152: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/fuins2.obj'

---* tg_merge.mk *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/work/ooo/build/OOG680_m5/sc/source/ui/drawfunc

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.3.0 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   openoffice-2.3.0.ebuild, line  342:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m        make || die "Build failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   Build failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.5  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.13"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

~
```

----------

## pstar

Well, I open the PC case and downgrade my CPU yet get another segfault when compiling openOffice the temperature is max up to 47'C I think. I am seriously thinking this machine are too fragile to suitable for huge compiling jobs. Here is the emerge error message I got, after about two hours emerge.

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/work/ooo/build/OOG680_m5/ucb/source/ucp/file/shell.cxx:238: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/shell.obj'

---* tg_merge.mk *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/work/ooo/build/OOG680_m5/ucb/source/ucp/file

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.3.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   openoffice-2.3.0.ebuild, line  342:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      make || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.5  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.13"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package app-office/openoffice-2.3.0:

 * 

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile  

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already 

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this  

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to  

 *  merge again. Also note that building OOo takes a lot of time and 

 *  hardware ressources: 4-6 GB free diskspace and 256 MB RAM are 

 *  the minimum requirements. If you have less, use openoffice-bin 

 *  instead. 

 * 

 * 

 *  To get a localized build, set the according LINGUAS variable(s). 

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.3.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                 ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   openoffice-2.3.0.ebuild, line  342:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      make || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.3.0/temp/build.log'.
```

[/code]

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I see that 

```
ERROR: Error 65280 occurred
```

is returning each time. I think it's best to file a bugreport. In the meantime if you really need openoffice you can emerge openoffice-bin. An don't forget openoffice takes a very long time to compile (+/- 8 hrs on my AMD64 4000+).

----------

## pstar

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  In the meantime if you really need openoffice you can emerge openoffice-bin. An don't forget openoffice takes a very long time to compile (+/- 8 hrs on my AMD64 4000+).

 

Yeah, I figure out that compile openoffice could be a good test bench on my random emerge problem, and in fact  I never get error for compile openoffice in

 less than two and half hours. I just leave it to compile and keep on doing other stuff, mostly leave it over night. luckily, I got a spare PC  :Smile: 

I just take off one of my memory stick ( I think maybe the old one give me problem) last night, and guess what, openoffice get compiled without a error! Also I think it took less than 8 hour in my AMD 2200+ something( downgraded the CPU frequency to 1650Mhz), maybe the use flag is different or something. 

I got two memory stick modules, one of them got a CL time of 3 and is DDR 266 I believe(it is a PC3200), and another one got a CL time of 2.5 and is DDR

 333. I think my mother board got a hard time to figure out what timing should give to those two different modules and give a timing something like 2.5 for

 CL time which certainly could cause rare and random problems. But there are no options to setup timing by hand in my bios! Well, I put those two modules back and choose setting by SPD instead of by auto, and see how it works. Otherwise I think I need experiment those memory sticks a little while to see what

 I could do.

EDIT: I just realized that I use  --resume for emerge openoffice rather than start over ever time, that is why I think it take less than 8 hours. I couldn't really calculate the time now.

----------

## pstar

Looks like my Gentoo installation didn't play nice with either a AM1 512Mb PC 3200 or a RAmos 512MB DDR333, I have been manually setting up different 

timing for those memory sticks, but it just refuse to compile openoffice successfully. I can only compile openoffice by a APacer PC 3200 512MB. I never

 know memory could have such a significant impact on stability of system until I started compile my own system.

Sadly, I don't feel I would be happy with only 512Mb memory as I tend open lots of webpages and doing other stuff as well, I guess I've been ruined by 1G

 memory for quite a while. As I got only 512Mb memory reliable in Gentoo, I will going back to debian at the mean time until I got myself spare money for

 extra memory(I am trying quite hard  to save money now), but the sad fact is I have spare memory in gentoo, but don't want use it as it make my gentoo

 unreliable, and reliability in general is more important than performance if no significant difference.

----------

## pstar

One thing is really wired though is that with the configuration of memory module can't compile openoffice, it can passed  memtest86 overnight for several

 instance without a single error, which make I always wonder is that really a hardware failure?

----------

## pstar

By following ideas from here http://www.powerdeveloper.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=306&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

essentially I recompiled my kernel with both SMP and pre-emptible features, and emerge openoffice with both of my memory sticks without a problem and I

 did it twice to make sure! But I still can't understander why it should works.

In conclusion, the MCE error message seems have  nothing to do with the random emerge problem, but is due to a CPU overheating problem. But the 

random emerge problem is a complexity combination of hardware and kernel issue together and is quite beyond now. Anyway I am glad the problem is gone now!

----------

